# 2 Monitore // Problem: Auflösungen



## sonnySTAR (25. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag,

kaum habe ich das eine Problem gelöst, habe ich schon wieder das nächste Problem :-(. Ich habe nun 2 Monitore an meiner Grafikkarte. Nur kurz zum Detail:

- Graka: ATI Radeon X800
- Monitor 1: CRT 21" HP p1130
- Monitor 2: CRT 17" LG Flatron 795FT

Nun, ich kann auf beiden Monitoren verschiedene Auflösungen aktivieren. Das Problem ist nur, sagen wir ich starte Counter-Strike (Oder ein Anderes "Full-Modus" Programm/Spiel), dann ändert sich ja die Auflösung auf die "Spiel-Auflösung"! In meinem Fall zu 800x600. Nun ändert sich aber nicht nur die Auflösung des primären Monitors, sondern auch die, des sekundären Monitors. Dies möchte ich aber wenn möglich vermeiden. Gibt es dafür ein Tool ? Ist es nur eine Einstellung ? Habe bisher leider noch nichts gefunden ;-(

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

MFG
Tim


----------



## KyriosTheristis (25. Januar 2008)

Die eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, wenn du die Auflösung des Spiels hochschraubst, also wenn deine Graka + Cpu genug schnell ist, sollte das ja kein Problem sein und sieht ausserdem noch besser aus! 

Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht, was man da machen könnte, gibts im Treibermenu keine Einstellungen? Irgendwas mit "Force" vielleicht bringt das was, keine Ahnung


----------



## sonnySTAR (25. Januar 2008)

Also in den Einstellungen hab ich bisher nichts gefunden. Schade eigentlich ! Und naja, Counter-Strike ist gewöhnungssache, und ich bin 800x600 gewohnt! Deshalb bin ich eben auf der Suche, nach etwas, was das Problem beheben könnte :/


----------

